# Music thread



## castler (Aug 2, 2022)

I didn't see this thread on here yet, so I'd thought I'd start even if no-one else participates. Posting your fav tracks or what your currently jammin to.

I've been getting into quite a bit of "Electronic/Techno" music as of late.

Morgxn - home


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Aug 2, 2022)

The Discord server has a very active music sharing channel where people drop YouTube links all the time, you should come check it out








Join the Squat the Planet Discord Server!


Check out the Squat the Planet community on Discord - hang out with 873 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




squattheplanet.com


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 2, 2022)

we also have an art and music forum, so i'm moving this there.


----------



## Jerrell (Aug 3, 2022)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> The Discord server has a very active music sharing channel where people drop YouTube links all the time, you should come check it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does? I should maybe pay more attn. Lol


----------



## Jerrell (Aug 3, 2022)

Has been a track that keeps coming back around since maybe January this year.


----------



## Hobo Corncob (Aug 7, 2022)

Stupid question...how do you join the discord server? I was on there previously and just reinstalled the discord app. 🤦🏻‍♂️

As far as music I'll post this one


EDIT: Nevermind I figured it out. Never said I was good with technology...🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## imaginarymax (Aug 9, 2022)

have you head of Acid Pauli? One of my favorite DJ's, fitting for desiring electro/house
Here's a good intro:


----------



## ali (Aug 10, 2022)

Wow, Acid Pauli is the last person i would've expected to see here! I've seen him play a bunch of times, he's really good at capturing a dancefloor and taking everyone on a journey.

Same sort of feeling but perhaps a bit slower are Mira and Chris Schwarzwälder, both great in their own rights, but together they balance really well. Mira plays a bit more upbeat and hopeful tunes while Chris tends a little darker and more introspective.



Another guy i loved seeing when i lived in Berlin is Heimlich Knüller. He brings in more ethnic/world music type stuff, especially from Latin America.


----------



## Usagi (Aug 14, 2022)

I am addicted to Japanese electronic music. This is my favorite album currently. I'd have to spam the thread for months to list all the others I like.



The entire touhou fan base is filled with talented musicians from every genre. If you don't like the above perhaps you'll enjoy some rock music instead.



It's all free. None of them will copyright strike you for sharing it. Most of it is given away at major cons in Japan every year. Touhou is probably the most remixed content ever created.


----------



## sevedemanos (Aug 15, 2022)

in the process of learning this one


----------



## imaginarymax (Sep 6, 2022)

ali said:


> Wow, Acid Pauli is the last person i would've expected to see here! I've seen him play a bunch of times, he's really good at capturing a dancefloor and taking everyone on a journey.
> 
> Same sort of feeling but perhaps a bit slower are Mira and Chris Schwarzwälder, both great in their own rights, but together they balance really well. Mira plays a bit more upbeat and hopeful tunes while Chris tends a little darker and more introspective.
> 
> ...




oh awesome I'll download these both and listen while im drivin round  thank you !!


----------



## GreenHands (Sep 6, 2022)

Im still stuck on Nick Shoulders after seeing him play at rr days in June. Such a nice guy and incredibly talented. Thought I'd share.

YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/embed/FmAwFPqHTe0

Also, went to a concert last week without ever hearing the band before, and I was blown away! For someone who likes motown and soul, Thee Sacred Souls have some fresh stuff!

YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/embed/RfjT26dpuG0

Westbound Coyote String Band also preformed at rr days. They are a traveling duo, super super friendly and talented. Enjoyed watching these guys a lot

YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/embed/zL8IXYvxhR4?start=475

I hope to see Idles in concert at some point

YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/embed/KfFA84BZkb4?start=475

Finally, some chill music with Washed Out

YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/embed/MvJfiuvDfeo?start=475

Music is one of my biggest interests. Tried to embed the videos, falling behind on my tech skills. Sorry for the bombardment


----------



## sevedemanos (Sep 8, 2022)

GreenHands said:


> Im still stuck on Nick Shoulders after seeing him play at rr days in June. Such a nice guy and incredibly talented. Thought I'd share.
> 
> YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/embed/FmAwFPqHTe0
> 
> ...



never gone to bbcrcs summer meetups but ive seen photos. looks pretty dope. im not one of the cool kids though. i never see anybody out there / dont ask names or numbers until recently 

really appreciate these man. i dont hear enough music from our own.

ill post one from colton ort, a travelling musician that made it, relatively. he scooped me up out of ashland once and had a full on library in the back of his van, stocked with every great writer i can think of. he recommended i take ‘notes from a dirty old man’ by bukowski. rad dude.



and something from m. ward im trying to learn soonish


----------



## GreenHands (Sep 8, 2022)

sevedemanos said:


> never gone to bbcrcs summer meetups but ive seen photos. looks pretty dope. im not one of the cool kids though. i never see anybody out there / dont ask names or numbers until recently
> 
> really appreciate these man. i dont hear enough music from our own.
> 
> ...




Appreciate the share, I really like hearing what other people enjoy listening to. Both were very cool. Gotta make it to bbcrrc next june, well worth the visit.


----------



## ali (Sep 9, 2022)

Man, i been trying to find this song on YouTube for a long time. I have it locally because i used to own the CD and ripped it, but it seems like a rare mix. The mainstream mixes are far shittier. This one features a sample from the movie Crossroads. The song always goes through my head when i'm traveling.


----------



## sevedemanos (Oct 15, 2022)

wandered into one of his shows in pdx once. sold some of vinyls for him while out for a smoke. guys one of my heroes, but i didnt tell him that. just handed him a 20 and a salute


----------

